# Car Show :: Who's Going???



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

And what are you looking fwd to seeing?? I leave for Vegas in a few hours, but I get back the same day of the opening of the Toronto show. Pretty stoked as there are a handful for rides that I have in my x-hairs:

*Audi A3* - supposedly on it's way. They're all over the in EU (obviously). I'm really looking to see where they will price this one. But I'm pretty stoked. Shot this one in FRA:










*Mercedes-Benz B series*. Yes... A SportWagon from Benz. Count me in.










The new *Jetta/Gti*. Gti is shot here:










Pretty much all in the sport wagon category for me. Been driving Nipponese for the last few years, and am looking fwd to going back to some euro roots (my 1st car was the almighty Gti) - although I would entertain Acura if they brought that TSX Wagon! Been looking to make a move for more than a minute now, and the market is finally offering more looks - like they do all over EU. 

Anyone else looking??

H!


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

I'll probably be looking for a car in the next year or so. 

The one that I've been saving up for is a BMW 3 series.

<img src="http://www.ehmac.ca/attachment.php?attachmentid=97&stc=1">

But if worse comes to worse I wouldn't mind a 2006 Hyundai Sonata, hopefully Hyundai bring one along to the Toronto Auto show.

<img src="http://www.chicagoautoshow.com/uploads/new_vehicles/77FF266BF14B45FDA8B05BE6F6332B57.jpg">


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

O'Henri: you've got great taste in cars 

love, LOVE the A3. in reading the mags we are getting in it canada in 2005 but only as the 5-door. no cute 3-door, oh well...

that mercedes sport hatch looks a hell of a lot like our aerio!

love the new golf. so sporty looking. it's been due for an update.


i'll probably get passes from work. it'd be too expensive to go to the show otherwise. it was so packed last year. i just wanted to sit in the mazda 3 last time. that is big on my list to buy, sedan or hatch, doesn't matter 

as i'm waiting for the employee lease program i'm realistically limited to suzukis. the new aerio is somewhat tempting... still not overly keen on the looks but man oh man have they improved the interior. great buy for the money.

i'm also looking forward to seeing the concept x. i hear a new production model in the next couple of years is going to be based on it.


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm planning to go - I seem to keep looking for cars, now that my car is paid off  
though I'm tending towards a used 5-series more than the newer 3. I guess the2006 3-series redesign won't be at show though, since the debut is supposed to be in March.

love hate relationship with Audi - love the looks/interior, hate the reliability


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Toronto Auto Show Preview

http://www.canadiandriver.com/news/05toronto/index.htm


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

I wish they would bring the S3!!!

I am thinking of going there and parking my beetle in the lot with a for sale sign on it. I hear there's free parking!


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

K_OS said:


> Toronto Auto Show Preview
> 
> http://www.canadiandriver.com/news/05toronto/index.htm



"...all the significant models..."

hmph... guess suzuki doesn't count. can't say i'm surprised... we're working on becoming significant. 

dude, that m3 is so sweet:









7 speed manual gearbox... *drool*


----------

